# Hot smoked salmon - need to brine?



## stonerose (Oct 26, 2017)

I plan to pickup some salmon tomorrow for dinner, I've never smoked it. Planning to do a hot smoke. I see a lot about brining.. do I need to? Or can I "marinade" either dry or wet for 1-2 hours before smoking? Just won't have a huge window before dinner.

Curious to hear anyone who has hot smoked salmon without brining, and how it came out. 

Also what temp (200? 225?).

Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2017)

I do it all the time.
Just rub with Cajun spice & put a couple of patties of butter on top.
Cook it right in the pan.
It only takes about 45 minutes to cook, so I use a strong wood like Mesquite.











Hope this helps!
Al


----------



## stonerose (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks! I know this is unusual, but someone coming has a dairy allergy. Would margarine hold up? Or should I olive oil the salmon instead? Or skip butter altogether?

Looks amazing btw!


----------



## kit s (Oct 27, 2017)

Stone
Not sure as i would use oil as Salmon is usually pretty oily. To keep moist try soaking in water for a min or less then put rub on it, smoke until the Salmon is done to your taste...the longer the dryer salmon will be...check after half hour and go from there. I usually brine mine for about 6 hours in salt brown sugar and thyme. Rinse upon removal from brine under cold water pat dry and smoke.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2017)

Yes margarine will work.
Al


----------



## stonerose (Oct 29, 2017)

Ended up with more time than I thought, so I tried a quick brine that I found in the forums.

Turned out fantastic, way better than I ever could have thought. A bit too salty if you're not eating it on crackers or something. Here's what I did, with pics, for anyone other newbies that want to give it a shot.

6 cups water
1 cup kosher salt (use less if eating it straight up)
1 cup brown sugar
Fresh lemon thyme

Wild Alaskon salmon filet
2 trout filets

Brined 2 hours, rinsed, patted dry, dried in fridge 2 hours. Smoked at 200 til they were 135-140 IT. (Actually bumped it to 225 after an hour to speed up so could be ready in time.)

Mixed cherry and maple wood. 

In brine:






Patted dry:






After drying in fridge, lightly seasoned:






After the smoke:






Almost gone...






Yum.


----------



## newqreview (Dec 4, 2017)

Pics didn't post :(


----------

